# My New Ride



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't want to steal TL's thunder, but I got a new ride,too. This is
a Piaggio motor scooter (Subsidiary of Vespa), and it reportedly gets
upward of 85 MPG.

I know what you're thinking... 74 years old and on a motor scooter.
One of us is crazy....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2008)

As long as its not one of those golf carts. Then we'll really start looking for a home for you!

Looks good!

Unless the cart looks like this......


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 15, 2008)

Good for you I'm a biker too ...Your only as old as you feel...Just do not do that poser thing and not ware you gear... I hope at your age I'm still on a bike ...I'm 43 and have six bikes ...Just got a 05 GSXR 1000 that thing rocks ...I just got my driving record cleaned up..So I'm going to whip and ride till the cops till me other wise  ..Lots of mountain roads around Northern Arizona... It beats "flying the couch" when your getting older... CC when I grow up I want to be just like you.. 
Ride safe


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr. C can you send us a pic of your helmet.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> Good for you I'm a biker too ......
> CC, when I grow up I want to be just like you..
> 
> Ride safe



Haztoys, I am flattered. I havn't been on a motor scooter since I was 16,
and I was 16 in 1950. Thanks for the kind words...

Matt.. I'll do it...

Charles


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice scooter!!
It will last forever! ( like an Harley)


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is that your work bench in the background where Mr. C's models are born??


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2008)

...and if you don't mind me asking, how much? I've always thought that scooters were overpriced compared to Japanese motorcycles with much more power, carrying capacity, and technical instruments. I would love to hear a real world comparison of features and price from someone who owns one.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, Charles, you didn't strike me as a scooter guy, but then again, after filling my wife's Sienna for $90 today, we're all getting crazy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I'd start to worry if you get something like this Mr C...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd buy that lawmower lucky!


----------



## seesul (Jun 16, 2008)

Drive safe Charles and enjoy the ride!
I had to give it up since my son was born...
Good to see I still have a chance when I reach 70´s...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Is that your work bench in the background where Mr. C's models are born??



Matt: Yes, on the right side. You can barely see it.

The scooter was $2,395 out the door. I bought it from RK Chevrolet, and
they charged me a DMV processing fee of $299.00 when there is no DMV
paperwork to do !!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

They'll get ya coming and going!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2008)

So that'll be you and the good Lady dressing up in some bad*ss leather outfits then Mr C? I can just see the headlines and a new Njaco "Get Cheese" thread...
Stay safe my friend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

So, how many buses could you jump over Charles......or are your daredevil days over?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty nice Charles. Stay safe on it and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> So, how many buses could you jump over Charles......or are your daredevil days over?




Daredevil days ? You gotta be kidding... Altho I have to admit I have
done some dumb (read: stupid) things in my lifetime.

TL: That's nice looking bike, but outta my league. The man at RK
told me to keep the shiny side up. Good advise..

What I am waiting for, tho, is Adler to see this thread.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2008)

Another one I always here is "Keep it between the ditches."


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> So that'll be you and the good Lady dressing up in some bad*ss leather outfits then Mr C? I can just see the headlines and a new Njaco "Get Cheese" thread...
> Stay safe my friend!



Why does the "Village People" come to mind with Lucky's statement...

Y..M..C..A......... ....

Is Mama for this new Hells Angels ride CC...?..


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> Why does the "Village People" come to mind with Lucky's statement...
> 
> Y..M..C..A......... ....
> 
> Is Mama for this new Hells Angels ride CC...?..



Haztoys: I do like the Villiage People, I have their album. I prefer
"In The Navy". 

You have to stop and think for a minute, I am 74 and the wife is 73. 
I know I'm crazy, but she hasn't lost her mind yet. She will probably 
never get on it. FWIW, she told me she never learned to ride a two 
wheeled bike, and never owned one.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

Hallo Charles,

For me your sooter looks graet.Drive safe Dear Friend and enjoy the ride.But I must ask you for one thing.Won't give young girls a lift, please.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

Matt: Just for you the below three pic's are of the helmet. Front, side and back views. I purchased the helmet from RK Chevrolet, which is where I bought the scooter. I was in there with my Hall Mazda shirt on, so they sold
me the helmet as if Hall was going to re-sell it. The helmet retails for $115.97 andf I got it for $83.99 (no tax). I put ten miles on it today !

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 16, 2008)

Good on you Charles - I'd do the some thing if I didn't have such a long commute to work.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 16, 2008)

Just saw this thread. Didn't realize it was *Charles'* new toy!

Gotta luv it!

Ride safe my friend.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Charles, look what was in my local paper today!

Riding past the sky high price of gas- NJ.com

*Riding past the sky high price of gas*
Monday, June 16, 2008
By Lucas K. Murray
[email protected] 
For more than half a century the motorized scooter has been a preferred mode of transportation for men and women from Beijing to Barcelona. 

Though helmeted riders jockey with traffic on the streets of crowded European cities with regularity, scootering has yet to get rolling here the way it has abroad. Now, whether it be for recreational, social or economic reasons, more and more Americans and more of your South Jersey neighbors are getting around on two wheels. 

Take Dr. David Carrozzino for example. 

The podiatrist said he regularly makes the trip from his Mantua home to his office in Woodbury on his Italian-made Vespa scooter and has done so for a decade. 

"Ever since I was in Italy ten years ago, I knew I just had to have one," Carrozzino said. 

He just upgraded from his 50cc scooter to Vespa's top of the line Granturismo 200. The bike can keep up with most small cars with its 80 mph top speed. Carrozzino said his not-so-secret pleasure is to take a relaxing drive through the some of the more scenic parts of Gloucester County when he's not making house calls. 

"I'll make a left turn onto Route 45 and head out to the farms and just cruise," the doctor said. 

He'll make his way down the shore on the weekends or cross the bridge into Philadelphia for a cheesesteak. In the City of Brotherly Love, scooters can be found far easier than in South Jersey. The same goes for organizations and clubs where owners can share their love of riding. New York City and Washington, D.C. have long-established groups. Philadelphia has its share with several dozen riders, but the scene only continues to grow as sales skyrocket. 

Back on the Jersey side, Steve Przybycin, manager of Admiral Vespa in Mays Landing said in the past three weeks he has moved about 30 scooters. That's a 200 percent increase compared to this time last year for the year-old dealership. Rewind to twelve months ago andgas prices were also about a dollar cheaper. It's that dollar difference that Przybycin thinks has so many motorists augmenting their travel with smaller, more fuel-efficient vehicles. 

"Look at your guys in the large SUVs and ask them how much it costs to fill their tanks up," Przybycin said. "It commonly exceeds $100 for them. You can take that $100 and knock a zero off it to fill the tank of your scooter." 

Most scooters are equipped with gas tanks with a capacity of two to three gallons. Many of the scooters Przybycin sells get between 70 to 80 miles per gallon and cost as much as $6,000. Compare that to a 2008 Toyota Prius with a combined city and highway mileage of 45 and a $22,000 price tag and many people are opting for two-wheeled transport. 

Przybycin said he's seeing customers coming in from as far away as New York, but for him, there's no typical Vespa rider. 

"It's all over the board, from 18 to 80," Przybycin said. "It's not gender-specific. Everybody's buying them." 

Williamstown-native Dawn Pritchard has had her eye on a scooter for several years now, but it wasn't until recently she caved and picked up one of her own. Now living in the Philadelphia suburbs, the 29-year-old horticulturalist opted for a TNG Milano an American-designed and made alternative to a Vespa. 

"My car uses way too much gas and I was just getting sick of it," Pritchard said. "On top of that I thought a scooter would just be a lot of fun." 

In her eyes the machine definitely pays for itself. She estimates in a normal work week, her scooter payment is equal to what she has to spend to fill up the tank of her car. Unlike Carrozzino, Pritchard isn't ready to take her prized pearl green scooter she calls "Ellie" out on the highway or out in bad weather.

"Even when it's a light rain, it hits you like BBs," Pritchard said. 

To pilot a scooter in New Jersey, one must pass the state's motorcycle drivers test, just like the Harley-Davidson's and sport performance motorcycles more commonly found on area highways. The same goes for riders in Pennsylvania. Carrozzino said it's not unusual for him to chat about bikes with those on more powerful machines and will share the biker wave a flat palm extended low and to the side with them when passing on the road. It's people who aren't familiar with scooters that ask the most questions when they see him in his helmet and goggles. 

"I get mostly stares," Carrozzino said with a hint of mischief in his voice. "People will roll down their windows and say oh my god, what is that." 

"It's an eye catcher."


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

I had it out this evening and put ten miles on it. Took it to the school yard
and was just driving around, between the parked school buses (they skipped
a spot) and stopping and starting, giving hand signals, and using the turn
signals. I feel much more confident. Going to take it to work tomorrow. I'm
told Holland Road is a make it or break it drive. Fortunately, I only have two
miles (one way) to work. I'm really enjoying it !! Got insurance, tonight, so
now I am legal.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2008)

that helmet looks like it could house some pretty impressive stereo


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2008)

I was talking to my Suzuki dealer and he told me 18% of households in Europe have motorcycles/scooters while only 1% of households in the USA have them. I bet that number goes up just a bit with $4 gas. Nothing major, but it should go up. I know most cycle shops I go to barely have any stock. They cant keep anything. While I was buying my new bike last weekend, I know they sold 7 in the 2 hours I was there.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 16, 2008)

Fantabulous, Mr. C. I would have gone for the full face version, but then again the helmet looks fine (DOT qualified and all). Be careful buddy and watch for those idiots that tend to tailgate bike riders. Those are the ones that make me most nervous.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh... and don't ride down the center of the road. Stay out of the oil slick. Ride to one side or another. And always remember that when cornering, keep your head (eyes) parallel with the ground.

Enjoy! There truly is nothing more fun than riding a motorcycle. Especially if you can get her away from traffic and enjoy a back road with some curves and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Oh... and don't ride down the center of the road. Stay out of the oil slick. Ride to one side or another. And always remember that when cornering, keep your head (eyes) parallel with the ground.
> 
> Enjoy! There truly is nothing more fun than riding a motorcycle. Especially if you can get her away from traffic and enjoy a back road with some curves and beautiful scenery.




And may I add ..No one see's you and do not think they do ...Please ware gloves... A bike rides first get off people put there arms out strate and hands out and the pom and hands can really get hurt...They only do that once ...Then you learn to do the four arm thing..The mechanics gloves they sale are good to ride with..They have some the let air in on the back side...

Look were you want to go and do not target fix on the front wheel.. If you see one kid or animal theres always two..Cars have blind spots on the sides..Ether ride in front or behind ..Not in blind spot..A woman in a car full of kids is deadly..Ether get on the gas and get away from the bozo driving the cage (car)...Or give the cage driver his way..75% of braking is on the front wheel..25% on the back .. Learn to use the front brake ..A lot of riders do not use the front brake...Give'm hell Mr Cheese..


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not stamp. Use other side for additional listings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if eaten before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. No postage necessary if mailed in the United States. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size fits all. Many suitcases look alike. Contains a substantial amount of non-tobacco ingredients. Colors may, in time, fade. We have sent the forms which seem to be right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Not affiliated with the American Red Cross. Drop in any mailbox. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Return to sender, no forwarding order on file, unable to forward. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Not the Beatles. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Do not write below this line. Falling rock.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2008)

My thanks to all you lads for your advise. I havn't been on a motor scooter
in 58 years !! I have to re-learn all that I've forgotten. I'm doing ok, but
I'm still shakey on take offs and a take off going right into a turn. I will
get the hang of it, tho....

Charles


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 17, 2008)

And one Njaco forgot.....All ways ware a condom...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt: The dealer only had two helmets in a 'small' size [I wear a 6 1/2 hat].
One was the one I bought and the other was made by/for Vespa and it was
a full face version, with colored slide up/down face pieces. It was $288.00 !

I had my share of idiot this morning. I'm doing 25 MPH in a 25 zone and
some nut is blowing his horn. He finally passed me.

Charles


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Oh... and don't ride down the center of the road. Stay out of the oil slick. Ride to one side or another. And always remember that when cornering, keep your head (eyes) parallel with the ground.
> 
> Enjoy! There truly is nothing more fun than riding a motorcycle. Especially if you can get her away from traffic and enjoy a back road with some curves and beautiful scenery.


mat308, I had a Suzuki C90 Boulevard 1500cc road bike until last year when I had my stroke sold it to pay medical bills.Remember, There's old motorcycle riders and there's bold motorycle riders. There's very few old, bold motorcycle riders!Yes, I miss riding!Ride safe and enjoy riding,guys


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2008)

consider very soon to dump the gas powered mongers and get your self something to pedal, you will save a huge chunk of doe plus get yourselves all in shape ............. heck with a 1-ton Chevy that only gets 4 miles to the gal and the prices are 4.39 a gal come July cannot come soon enough so I can rest that old crate and do estimates on my bike


----------



## ccheese (Jun 18, 2008)

Erich: Don't think I could handle pedaling to work. Besides, who wants to
be sweaty smelly all day ? If we had a shower at the shop it might be different.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr.C, I use to work for Colonial Chevrolet on Va. Beach Blvd. so I know how it goes with being over charge for absolutely nothing in reference to RK Chevrolet. Are they still on Military Hwy. or is that Casey? Nice ride, BE SAFE!8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2008)

Njaco. That was funny. 

I suppose we have totally stripped any fun out of Mr. C's new toy. I'm ashamed.

Phew. Now that that mood is overwith... back to Breaking News.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2008)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Mr.C, I use to work for Colonial Chevrolet on Va. Beach Blvd. so I know how it goes with being over charge for absolutely nothing in reference to RK Chevrolet. Are they still on Military Hwy. or is that Casey? Nice ride, BE SAFE!8)



Colonial Chev/Cadillac is in about the 6000 block of Va. Beach Blvd, at 
Kempsville Road. RK Chevrolet is on Va. Beach Blvd., right at Lynnhaven
Pkwy. There is another RK Chev. on Military Highway, in Chesapeake. 
Casey Chev. is in Hampton.

Filled it up with gas tonight [from the can I use for the lawn mower] so I
can check the mileage. Will report when the gas warning light comes on.
That means I have 1.5 liters left.

I'm lovin' it !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

I got a smile thats cracking my face Charles! Go man Go!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Had my first encounter with what I guess was an irate motorist, this morning.
I'm tooling down Holland Road at about 35 (speed limit is 45) and some
turkey throws a tied up newspaper at me ! Hit me square in the back, then
he hauls butt down the road. I didn't dump the scooter, but I did lose control
and drove into someone's driveway before I stopped.

Wonder who pee'd in his corn flakes ??

Charles


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry to say it will not be the last...They allway run off..The pussys ..


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

I know you have all been waiting for this, my first gas fill up. Actually, its
the 2nd. If you recall I filled the tank on Jun 23rd from the can I use for
the lawnmower. The mileage was 21. Tonight I drove to the gas station.
Gas was $3.83 point 9 per gallon. The scooter took 1.095 gallons at a
cost of $4.20, and the mileage is 127. Unless I forgot how to do my math,
this comes to 96.8036 MPG. Or did I forget to carry ????

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2008)

Freakin' awesome Mr. C!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 2, 2008)

When I read "My new toy" for some reason, dont know why, I tought you was talking about a firearm, nice wheels aniway. 8)


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2008)

My New Toy is in the shop ! Had it just about a week or so, and it would
not respond to the throttle. I could have twisted the throttle/grip right
off the handlebar and she would not go. I think max speed was 20 MPH.
I have been informed that my dealer has three scooters with the same
problem and there are others in Virginia. Seems Piaggio has a production
problem with the carburetors. My dealer has been instructed to return the 
carbs to Vespa USA, and they will decide what to do about it. Meanwhile
my new scooter [with 130 miles on it] sits in the shop [sob, sniffle]. I asked
about a "loaner" and got the big "ha-ha'. It will be at least two more weeks
before I get it back.

Charles: [Nice Name] There is a thread, "The Guns We Own" that will be under the "Off Topic" thread. Check it out.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/guns-we-own-9075.html


Charles


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 14, 2008)

I used to laugh at people on scooters until I rented one on vacation. Those things are fun!

I want a motorcycle when I get a job after graduation here in a month.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

damn! thats sucks Charles.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

My Piaggio dealer informed me, today, that Vespa is shipping a new carb for
my scooter. They've had it over three weeks. Probably will have it another
week, at least..... there are two carb jobs ahead of me.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2008)

Soooo, should have it by Christmas! Great scootering weather then!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2008)

Didn't see this thread before, Charles, nice bike. I prefer the peddling ones, though.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Mon Ami: I would consider a bicycle, but there is no shower at the shop,
and I would be too sweaty after pedaling the two miles/ I hope to get my
scooter back early next week. You'll hear me yell when I get it back...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't blame you.
How do you get to work usually without the scooter? 
When I still lived 10 km from work, I always went by bike. Now I live 30 km from work and have to use the car


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I don't blame you.
> How do you get to work usually without the scooter?
> When I still lived 10 km from work, I always went by bike. Now I live 30 km from work and have to use the car




Marcel, Mon Ami: I have a 1987 Mazda B2000 P/U truck w/160k miles
on it. There's a pic of it on the forum in "What are you Driving" thread.
For being 21 years old, it's in mint condition. It shines like a paratrooper's heel !

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2008)

Yippee !! Got my scooter back after being in the shop for four.... count em,
F O U R weeks. Rides like a new one.... get's up to 40 MPH without any
problem. Havn't had the room or the road to try to get above 40. I'm still
breaking it in...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good news Mr C....just keep cool so that Mrs C and us here can relax....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

Filled my scooter up with gas, tonight. Shell High Test @ $3.76 point 9
per gallon. She took 1.108 gals [cost $4.18 for 2 1/2 weeks driving]. I put
101 miles on it and it works out to 91.155 MPG with the new carburetor.

Sure beats $25.00 per week in my truck....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

sure does....wish I could get half that in my car!!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Charles - be careful. People tool around Jacksonville all the time in those things. It is dangerous when you're going 20mph below the speed limit.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Nice Charles - be careful. People tool around Jacksonville all the time in those things. It is dangerous when you're going 20mph below the speed limit.



Matt:

Actually I am not 20 MPH below the speed limit. My scooter will do 40,
with ease. Most of the roads I drive have 25 to 45 MPH speed limits. I
am going to have the carb re-jetted from a 54 to a 62 jet. That should
give me 10 MPH more. It's not legal to ride them on "limited access high-
ways" (Most interstates), so I stay on the streets.

I'm lovein' the fuel savings......

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

Bought a new helmet today (Matt308 take notice). This one is white,
for better to be seen visibility, and has a full face shield. Was tired of
picking bugs out of my teeth with the other one !

In pic # 2, yes that is my front yard.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice, Mr. C. Would have preferred to see you in a full face helmet, but nice looking nonetheless.

Oh. And your neighborhood looks beautiful.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Very nice, Mr. C. Would have preferred to see you in a full face helmet, but nice looking nonetheless.
> 
> Oh. And your neighborhood looks beautiful.



Matt: What do you consider a full face helmet ? This one has a full
face clear plastic shield.

Thanks for the kind words. Re the neighborhood.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. C, what you have is a half face helmet without chin protection.

Check these out.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah so ! Now I understand. Thanks, Matt.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 23, 2008)

I think leather chaps and a few tat's would add to the image and then there is the question about colours


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2008)

"The Virginia Beach Scooter Devils" ?


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> "The Virginia Beach Scooter Devils" ?



The Virginia Beach over 50 Scooter Terrors  



And yes i agree with Matt a full face is alot better protection, if the strap slips it still wont allow your face to make contact, you dont want to end up like Lucky do you?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Mr. C, I found some inspiration in the Fieseler Fi-103 for what I think would be your perfect commuting vehicle. Perhaps the pulse detonation engine is not too neighborhood friendly, but at least they would know when you were coming and going. Every time you would leave the house it would sound like a 170db fart. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-grFuXZ9U_


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

Matt: Can't go to YouTube while at work, we're lock out. I'll check it out
tonight. Thanks. Hmmmmm ... a 170 db fart ? Interesting...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Very nice, Mr. C. Would have preferred to see you in a full face helmet, but nice looking nonetheless.
> 
> Oh. And your neighborhood looks beautiful.



I agree with Matt, Charles.Nice helmet and neighbourhood.You have to take some pics and send me to see your house around.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 31, 2008)

Haven't noticed this thread for some reason, anywho.

Nice scooter Charles looks great! 
Full face helmets are better but I guess it comes to what you are comfortable with. 

I bought a new bike this year, pedal variety. Already paid for itself by now for fuel savings or even bus fares. I ride about 18kms a day to TAFE(college.)


----------

